# Christmas Morning.....



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

On Christmas morning, I wish...

For every dog searching trash cans for breakfast, a full bowl with his name printed in bright letters.

For every dog who slept fitfully last night, chained in a frozen yard, a soft, warm bed with a person snoring gently nearby.

For every shelter dog, spending Christmas morning in a soiled run, a forever home, filled with sounds and smells of family.

For every "Christmas" puppy given today, a tolerant, caring owner who won't abandon you as you grow into a real dog.

For every ailing pet, enough money for your owner to pay the bills to make you well.

For every lost dog, a clear, safe road, and well marked path, to lead you home.

For every old and tired friend, a warm fire, and a soft bed, to ease your aches and pains.

and

For every Heart Dog at the Bridge, a moment when you know that you are remembered today, missed again, and loved forever.

(Author unknown)


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful. I'm crying over this. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My wish would be that your wish would come true!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautifully written. Thank you for sharing this.


----------

